# The concerns of a future mommy



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I have been in search of a *safe* breeder since Thanksgiving. I realise that my requirements are pretty exact, but I'm starting to get discouraged. My dilema is that, I really would like to adopt my puppy by mid-May, because I want to be able to spend as much one-on-one, non-interupted time with her before we move back up to Tallahassee for school. I've e-mailed every breeder in my area on the american maltese association website and I've also e-mailed a few from breeders.net (even though that makes me a little nervous). If any of you floridians have any reccomendations I would REALLY appriciate it. My dream would be a female, teacup, but I'm not very picky seeing as I've never met a Maltese I haven't been in love with.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

umm.. i'm not trying to be mean or anything of the sort... I just thought I would first let you know there is no such thing as a "teacup". A lot of people ask me if kodie is a teacup maltese... and the answer is.. no... he is just under the standard size. If you talk to a breeder on the phone... try not to use the term "teacup". Most quality breeders know there is no such thing as a "teacup". You might want to say.. I prefer a smaller maltese.. or something along those lines. Where did you say you were located? How much money are you willing to spend is another questions when looking for a pup...









Please dont be offended by my comment...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> umm.. i'm not trying to be mean or anything of the sort... I just thought I would first let you know there is no such thing as a "teacup". A lot of people ask me if kodie is a teacup maltese... and the answer is.. no... he is just under the standard size. If you talk to a breeder on the phone... try not to use the term "teacup". Most quality breeders know there is no such thing as a "teacup". You might want to say.. I prefer a smaller maltese.. or something along those lines. Where did you say you were located? How much money are you willing to spend is another questions when looking for a pup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Myth About Teacup Maltese
"Teacup Maltese"

I'm from the midwest so I won't be much help. I would recommend though if you are having trouble finding a good breeder in your area that you expand your search to breeders in the surrounding states.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was sorting through some of my old emails recently and found the ones I had sent to top breeders when I was looking a couple years ago. Every one of these folks responded back and they are some of the most famous breeders out there. They were all so helpful and truly wonderful. My first email to them was something like this:

_I am looking for a male Maltese puppy to join my family of a two-year-old Maltese and myself. If you have any available please let me know and I will then tell you all about myself! Thanks so much!

_I was wondering to myself why such a simple email got so much response and I'm thinking perhaps because I did not mention price or size. Actually I wanted a larger Malt and did mention size once I found out they had one available.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> umm.. i'm not trying to be mean or anything of the sort... I just thought I would first let you know there is no such thing as a "teacup". A lot of people ask me if kodie is a teacup maltese... and the answer is.. no... he is just under the standard size. If you talk to a breeder on the phone... try not to use the term "teacup". Most quality breeders know there is no such thing as a "teacup". You might want to say.. I prefer a smaller maltese.. or something along those lines. Where did you say you were located? How much money are you willing to spend is another questions when looking for a pup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... thank you for the heads up! ::feels dumb:: I live in Orlando, Florida... and honestly, I have way over enough saved. I don't have a budget because I've heard spending more is usually spending less in the long run.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

One of the SM members, Brit (cutecosytoy) has 2 girls from Bonnie Palmer and she is located in Florida. Here`s the website http://angelmaltese.com/
Brit girls are the cutest little babies
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You don't say if you received a response from the breeders you contacted or not or what the outcome was. If you are having a problem finding a reputable breeder who will sell you a puppy, I suspect it's because you are about to begin your freshman year at college. 

College dorms, roommates who may or may not like dogs, being away from home for the first time, possible financial issues, all raise red flags for good breeders who want to make sure their precious puppies are placed in the best, most stable homes possible. No matter how responsible you may be, that is considered a high risk situation.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> You don't say if you received a response from the breeders you contacted or not or what the outcome was. If you are having a problem finding a reputable breeder who will sell you a puppy, I suspect it's because you are about to begin your freshman year at college.
> 
> College dorms, roommates who may or may not like dogs, being away from home for the first time, possible financial issues, all raise red flags for good breeders who want to make sure their precious puppies are placed in the best, most stable homes possible. No matter how responsible you may be, that is considered a high risk situation.[/B]


Actually, I'm *finishing* my freshman year and I'm *moving* into a house. Aside from the 2 hours I'm in class, a day, my dog will not be alone. Not to mention, I don't say anything about being in college to breeders because they, like you, don't know my situation.


----------



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160170
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to say as someone else did that if anyone told you they had a "Tea Cup Maltese" they were questionable as there is no such thing. I am a breeder in South Ala. and I am listed on Breeders.net We are just north of Pensacola, Fla. I have been breeding for 20 + years and I choose not to ship my babies or show them, but do not feel you need fear my listing. I do encourge that you visit the breeder you choose. 
That is the best way you can find your baby. Look at where they live and talk to the breeder.
Cathy
clmaltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would CALL the breeders. Emails are a dime a dozen. Sometimes good breeders don't have time for emails because they're so busy returning phone calls! I know my breeder works that way a lot. 

I did email for Cosy but she knew it was me from my first maltese from her. She simply wrote back..CALL ME! LOL Breeder/exhibitors are so very busy sometimes and especially this time of year with the shows starting up strong again after the holidays. 

I wish you luck! Don't settle and stick to what you want, but stay within reason and a good breeder.









One other thing. (while I'm on my soapbox) Make sure the breeder tests for LS and blood panel. Make sure they know their pedigrees. Ask about the dogs behind the parents of the pups. Ask for a copy of the pedigree. They should have no trouble doing that. NO TROUBLE. A healthy puppy is the culmination of good sound breeding practices..not just a nice place where they are born.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160231
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh yes. I refuse to purchase a puppy online without ever meeting her. What happens if you don't "click" you know? I'm speaking to 2 breeders right now but they both aren't giving me a great feeling, although one is better than the other. Hopefully I can find a better one and go meet with him/her and his/her liter. Thank you for your advice, every bit helps!











> I would CALL the breeders. Emails are a dime a dozen. Sometimes good breeders don't have time for emails because they're so busy returning phone calls! I know my breeder works that way a lot.
> 
> I did email for Cosy but she knew it was me from my first maltese from her. She simply wrote back..CALL ME! LOL Breeder/exhibitors are so very busy sometimes and especially this time of year with the shows starting up strong again after the holidays.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> A healthy puppy is the culmination of good sound breeding practices..not just a nice place where they are born.[/B]


" _A healthy puppy is the culmination of good sound breeding practices..not just a nice place where they are born_." May I just say that that was one of the best statements I've ever heard. We often think that just because the puppies are in the house and "underfoot" that this is a good breeder.....but that just isn't so. Your statement is right on the mark.


----------

